# Bedside steps or ramp



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone purchased a ramp or bedside stairs for their babies to get off and on the bed? Any suggestions or experiences to help me decide what to buy? pros and cons? Thanks.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I have the Steps and I like them.







We have a 2 floor townhouse and she has been going up and down the stairs since she was 2 months old. So she had no problem using these to go up and down to my bed.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought steps and Bonnie refused to use them.







She actually froze when I tried to help her up. Luckily I was able to return them. I would see if you can buy them with a return option, just in case. They're a great idea.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

We have the exact same stairs that Bklynlatina has. Beastie & Bruiser use them to get up, but both refuse to use them to get down, and prefer to jump.







I wonder if a ramp would be better in our case.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Has anyone purchased a ramp or bedside stairs for their babies to get off and on the bed? Any suggestions or experiences to help me decide what to buy? pros and cons? Thanks.[/B]




I have the same ones as bklynlatina and I really like them. Mia couldn't do without them!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> I have the Steps and I like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the steps?? Thanks Wendy


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I looked at the steps and they weren't tall enough my (and Izzy's) bed. Are there any taller steps anywhere? I have a very tall antique bed. I'm so afraid that Izzy might accidently fall off, so I keep pillows on the floor on her side.

We have a pillow ramp for Izzy to get on the sofa. Bruiser uses it but Izzy won't since she lost more of her sight. Chipper has already discovered it and has already made it onto the sofa.









My daughter couldn't find any steps to fit her (and Bruiser's) bed, so she bought plastic totes and stacked them along the side of the bed. We searched for "just right" sturdy totes that were stackable. They work perfectly AND she gets the bonus of storage in them.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My dog bed steps are my "Firm Fanny Lifter" steps!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

You can add another step to the ones we have. I think you can get it online. Information comes with them when you purchase them.

enJOY!
Melanie



> I looked at the steps and they weren't tall enough my (and Izzy's) bed. Are there any taller steps anywhere? I have a very tall antique bed. I'm so afraid that Izzy might accidently fall off, so I keep pillows on the floor on her side.
> 
> We have a pillow ramp for Izzy to get on the sofa. Bruiser uses it but Izzy won't since she lost more of her sight. Chipper has already discovered it and has already made it onto the sofa.
> 
> ...


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I got mine from Bed Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have also seen the 4 step stairs at Walgreens for $29.99, if anyone has a Walgreens near them


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> I have also seen the 4 step stairs at Walgreens for $29.99, if anyone has a Walgreens near them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I'll look for them.


----------

